# Officer-Involved Shooting After Suspect Charges Officers with A Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

San Diego Police released bodycam video of a fatal officer-involved shooting that occurred in May of last year.

Raul Rivera was shot and killed by police on Hollister Street and Tocayo Avenue in May 2018 after police say he came at them with a knife.

The new documents show police collected 28 9mm cartridge casings, nine bean bag cartridge casings, and four Taser cartridges from the scene.

At one point, the video shows police tasing Rivera. He appears to rip off the barbs and continued to struggle.

After several minutes, the violent scene comes to an end when police shoot and kill Rivera. They say he charged them with a knife.

The San Diego County District Attorney's office did not bring charges against any of the three officers who fired.

The report noted, "law enforcement officers were confronted by an agitated subject who was armed with a knife and was under the influence of narcotics. Mr. Rivera urged officers to shoot him as he advanced toward them."

At the time of the shooting, family members say Rivera was in a bad mental state and wished the police had helped him, not hurt him.

Rivera's sister says she was too shaken to talk about the loss of her brother. She would only say that she loves him and is disappointed in the way police have handled things to this point.









Liveleak.com - Bodycam Shows Fatal Officer-Involved Shooting After Suspect Charges Officers with A Knife


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Too bad. I’m sure if they offered him a hug and a pat on the back, he would’ve opened up and discussed his feelings. You know the police, always thinking about a reason to shoot someone. It’s a real shame.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn ! The bean bag gun didn't take him down?

Maybe if four guys hit him at once with their tasers ?


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Just drop the knife.


----------

